# Steering column shakes vigorously over bumps..



## pksjay (Oct 27, 2002)

I have noticed more and more that the steering wheel shakes and rattles every time i pull out f my driveway. This is not going fast mind you and the driveway apron is only about 1/2 inch tall. I do not think it is that struts for when i push down on the front end it pops right back up and stays. 

Is there anything on the steering column that can be tightened?

My wife did also use this car to run over and road sign also... I checked for damage and only saw scrapes on the transmission cover. Well the bumber was replaced also.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Stock wheels? Sounds like bumpsteer to me.


----------



## pksjay (Oct 27, 2002)

What is bump steer?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

pksjay said:


> What is bump steer?


When you hit a bump and the steering wheel jerks due to chassis deflection. This is usually not an issue on stock cars, but when you start changing things like suspension and steering geometry and wheel sizes, its more prevelent.


----------

